# Name that tool!



## Turbogus (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi gang,
I'm doing some rewiring on my Jeep and am planning to replicate that with efficient factory crimps. The trouble is, in this consumer desert I live and work in, no one has even seen ratcheting crimpng pliers, much less have them in stock. I'm after this particular die for crimping wires to terminals;










Does anyone know if this particular type of jaws have a name or nomenclature? I've consulted with the EBay seller and he has no information. 

Here's another pic of the pliers with this die;











Thanks and a lift of the lynch lid for any help in obtaining these ! :yes:


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

See if this helps.

LX-03B Non-Insulated ReceptaclesTab 4.8mm ,6.3mm ,7.8 mm Width Terminals Crimping Tool Plier Crimper 0.5-6mm2 AWG 20-10 

http://www.aliexpress.com/store/pro...Terminals-Crimping-Tool/400873_675684908.html


----------



## Turbogus (Sep 24, 2012)

Wow ! Thanks djlandkpl, I noted that part no. on the handle, but Yahoo didn't return anything. I reckon I've got to expand my use of other search engines. :laughing:
Moreover than the crimpers themsevles I'm hoping to find the jaws themsevles of this design. It'd be great if there were a North American maker of them !

Thanks again,

Gus


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

I found it on ebay. The seller is also in China but the purchase may be easier for you via ebay. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Non-insulat...916?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item257a7b6454


----------



## Turbogus (Sep 24, 2012)

Well, dip me in buttermilk. I reckon I got used to my local area being such a consumer desert that I considered EBay to be the same. It's actually an EBayer (different name) that I getting that blue handled one from. Glad to see there's onthers out there.

Thanks again djlandkpl
:thumbsup:


----------



## gjones (Aug 21, 2011)

Djlandkpl is correct. Its for non-insulated crimps, also for crimping Weatherpak, Delphi, and Metripak connectors, commonly found in all of the newer GM and Ford vehicles (not sure on Mopar). They are the black, grey and blue plastic connectors with rubber inserts. 

Check out Waytek Wire. They have all the tools and wiring components you'll need for your job. www.waytekwire.com I believe Waytek sells crimpers that have jaws that can be changed out for different types of crimps.

Just an word of advice, solder all of your crimp connections. During my days as a racing crew chief I cannot tell you how many times I had wires come loose from crimp connections and end up costing me a round or an event win. It will take some extra time but you'll be happy you did it.


----------



## Turbogus (Sep 24, 2012)

From what I see on this pair of plier at the jaws is an allen nut so the die is apparently replacable. I've given up on solderless connectors though, ever since I got a soldering *gun* and butane mini torch that'll quickly and efficently heat the wires more than the old iron I once used. Now I'm hoping to find locally, heat shrink tubing with adhesive inside.


----------



## gjones (Aug 21, 2011)

Waytek has the heat shrink as does McMaster Carr.


----------



## Chokingdogs (Oct 27, 2012)

A local electrical supply house ( no matter how desolate the location, there's usually at least one around ) might have what you're looking for. You'll pay top dollar, but if you're in "gotta have it now" mode.

Ideal makes a whole slew of them, take a look for what you need/want then shop away...

http://www.idealindustries.com/prodSearch.do?input=crimpmaster&page=0


----------



## Turbogus (Sep 24, 2012)

Great idea! Thanks Choking. I don't mind support local business and it's not like I'll be using years of this stuff.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

This is what I've using for that type connector to the past 10 years and never had one come loose.
http://www.service.kleintools.com/T...ls STRIPPERS-CRIMPERS-CRCTNINSIN/Product/1005
Any box store has them.


----------



## Turbogus (Sep 24, 2012)

I believe you! I just stripped the insulation collar off of a solderless terminal and it crimped that sucker *HARD! :thumbup:*


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I shoot dielectric grease in the filling before crimping to reduce corrosion.


----------



## Turbogus (Sep 24, 2012)

I too use dielectric grease, but normally just on exposed connections like battery terminals an such. When I was disassembling a Ford fuse/relay 










panel to adapt for use in my Jeep, the sticky adhesive sealed very well!


----------

